# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Պետական բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատությունների  ընդունելություն

## kolize

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ 
ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԲԱՐՁՐԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՈՒՍՈՒՄՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՍՏԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ 
                   ԸՆԴՈՒՆԵԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 2006
 *Ով գիտի երբ են կախելու անվճարների ցուցակները?*

----------


## otar

ինչքան գիտեմ ամսի քսանհինգին

----------


## PoeT

Ես էլ լսել եմ ամսի 23-24:

----------


## kolize

արդեն փակցրել են

----------


## PoeT

Ժողովուրդ շնավորեք։ Պոլիտեխնիկ VT.

----------


## John

Շնորհավոր Պոետ ջան:

----------


## PoeT

Շնորհակալություն Հովսեփ ջան: Դու եկող տարի ես ընդունվելու՞:

----------


## John

չէ, դեռ երկու տարի կա…

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ժողովուրդ շնավորեք։ Պոլիտեխնիկ VT.


Շնորհավոր պոետ ջան :Smile:  , ես էլ մյուս տարի պիտի պոլիտեխնիկ vt ընդունվեմ

----------


## Մելիք

> Ժողովուրդ շնավորեք։ Պոլիտեխնիկ VT.


Շնորհավո՛ր, Վահե՛ ջան :Drinks:

----------


## Լիաննա

Շնորհավոր Պոետ ,ձեռքդ գլխիս դիր :Smile: մյուս տարի էլ ես եմ :

----------


## PoeT

Լիաննա ջան, պարապիր ու անպայման կնդունվես: լօլ

----------


## Hrayr2006

Շնորհավոր Պոետ ջան: Հետաքրքիր ա անվճար ես ընդունվել: Եկող տարի ես ել եմ այդտեղ տալու, հուսով եմ կընդունվեմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վահե, շնորհավոր։ :Wink:

----------


## kiki

Շնորհավորում եմ... :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Արթնացնեմ թեման (ուրիշ հարմար թեմա չգտա): Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել  :Smile: .


 *Բուռն քննարկումներ հայերենի այս տարվա տեստերի մասին. վիճում են լեզվաբանները*

Այս տարվա հայոց լեզվի ու գրականության քննական թեստերը, լեզվաբան Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանի որակմամբ, «բուրում են անգրագիտությամբ»:

Այսօր նա եւ հայոց լեզվի բազմաթիվ այլ մասնագետներ հավաքվել էին Գնահատման եւ թեստավորման կենտրում (ԳԹԿ)` քննարկելու թեստերում տեղ գտած անճշտություններն ու այն վիճահարույց հարցերը, որոնք բողոքարկման ժամանակ նշել էին դիմորդները:

Քննարկմանը ներկա էին նաեւ այս տարվա թեստերը կազմած
Փառանձեմ Մեյթիխանյանն ու Աշխեն Ջրբաշյանը: Նկատենք, որ վերջինս ամբողջ քննարկման ընթացքում ոչ մի բառ չասաց` ի պաշտպանություն իր կազմած թեստերի: Ի տարբերություն նրա` Փառանձեմ Մեյթիխանյանն ամեն կերպ փորձում էր արդարացնել ու համոզել ներկաներին, որ ինքը չի սխալվել, քանի որ թեստերը հիմնվել են բազմաթիվ բառարանների, դասագրքերի վրա: Նրա խոսքը ներկաներն ամեն պահ ընդհատում էին ակնարկներով ու դիտողություններով: Նրանք իրենց անհամաձայնությունն էին հայտնում տիկին Մեյթիխանյանի արտահայտած յուրաքանչյուր մտքին: Քննարկումը երբեմն վերածվում էր վիճաբանության:

Քննարկումը նախագահում էր ԳԹԿ խորհրդի նախագահ, ՀՀ Կրթության եւ գիտության փոխնախարար Մանուկ Մկրտչյանը: Նա ամեն ինչ անում էր` պաշտպանելու թե թեստերի բովանդակությունը, թե դրանց հեղինակներին. «Պետք չէ թեստեր գրողներին համարել Հայաստանի եւ հայ ազգի թշնամիներ: Նրանք ունեն իրենց պատասխանատվությունը. եթե թեստերը բարդ են, դա թեստ կազմողների դիտավորությունը չէ, դա իրենց հանձնարարությունների կատարումն է: Այն, որ թեստերն այս որակի են, միջին գնահատականներն` այս սահմաններում, դա հանձնարարություն է, պետական քաղաքականություն: Որպես կանոն` տրվում է նաեւ միջին գնահատականի շրջանակը»:

Քննարկմանը ներկա լեզվաբան-մասնագետները, նշելով այս կամ այն թեստում իրենց գտած սխալները, պահանջում էին հստակ պատասխան, եւ պետք է այդ վիճահարույց հարցերը լուծել ի օգուտ դիմորդի: Լեզվաբան Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանն այս քննությունները համարեց գործի տապալում, ձախողում. «Ես կարող եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարել, որ այս թեստերի միջոցով վարկաբեկվեցին հայ դպրոցը, ուսուցիչները, թեստային համակարգը, հայոց լեզուն: Գործը հասավ նրան, որ ծաղրի առարկա է դարձել հայոց լեզուն. այդ բառերը հիմա պտտվում են հումորի նման` պարտասունը, լարը եւ այլն: Թեստերը բարդ չեն, այլ անորակ են, առաջադրանքները` սխալ ձեւակերպումներով: Հոգեբաններն ու մանկավարժները ճիշտ են նկատել` այս թեստային առաջադրանքների միջոցով կարծես թշնամական, հուժկու հարձակում է»:

Լեզվաբան Աշոտ Աբրահամյանն հանձնաժողովին փոխանցեց 15 էջանոց դիտարկումները, որտեղ թեստերի վերաբերյալ նշել էր կոնկրետ առաջարկներ. «Բոլոր տարիներին խոսել ենք թեստերի դժվարության մասին: Այս տարի խոսքը մասնագիտական խոտանի մասին է. թող թեստը լիներ սրանից 2 անգամ բարդ, բայց գրագետ»: Իսկ լեզվաբան Ֆրիդրիխ Խլղաթյանի կարծիքով` «քննարկում կոչվող այս շոուն» պետք էր անել թեստերի ներմուծումից առաջ, այլ ոչ թե հիմա. «Մեր մասնագիտությունն արդեն ծամոն է դարձել ժողովրդի բերանում: Չի կարելի նման բաներ անել»:


*«Հայոց լեզուն վարկաբեկվեց»*

----------

Ambrosine (16.06.2010), Chuk (15.06.2010), Kita (15.06.2010), My World My Space (15.06.2010), Norton (15.06.2010), Skeptic (16.06.2010), Ձայնալար (15.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ի դեպ, իմ իմանալով թեսթերը թերի են եղել նայեվ այլ առարկաներից, մասնավորապես՝ ֆիզիկայից: Շատ բարձր է անբավարար ստացողների թիվը, ինչը հավանաբար արվել է դիտմամբ, որ հաջորդ տարի առաջի կուրս հնարավոր լինի հավաքել, քանի որ հաջորդ տարի շրջանավարտ չի լինելու: Իսկ էսօր ՀՊՃՀ-ի մարզադահլիճում ընթացող մաթեմատիկայի քննությունը ավարտվել է նախատեսվածից 15 րոպե շուտ՝ երեխաների ձեռից թեսթերը վերցրել են ու դուրս հրավիրել: Այդպիսի բաներ  :Smile:

----------


## Դարք

այս տարվա թեսթ կազմողներին առաջադրված է եղել հանձնարարություն՝ կազմել թեսթեր, որքան հնարավոր է բարդ և անհասկանալի շրջանավարտի համար, իսկ մաթեմի թեսթերը այս տարվա ստուգում են ոչ թե շրջանավարտի տրամաբանությունը,  այլ թե ինչքանով է նա կարող  հաղթահարել նրա առջև դրված ծուղակները  :Sad:

----------

Հայուհի (15.06.2010)

----------


## Norton

Ի դեպ, թեստավորման կենտրոնի ղեկավարը նշեց, որ կազմողները ընդամենը կատարել են նախարարության հանձնարարականը: Ու գրականության ցանկի շրջանակն էլ ա նախարարության կողմից տրամադրվել:
Իմանալով Ջրբաշյանի տեսակետը, որը այստեղ նշվումա, որպես թեստի կազմողներից մեկը, կարող եմ ասել ինքը միշտ էլ հակված է եղել հնարավորինս թեստերի պարզեցմանը և դիմորդներին մատչելի ներկայացնելուն:

----------


## Kita

Հիմա հեռուստացույցով Պետրոսի հյուրը Փառանձեմ կոչեցյալն է :Smile: 
Ավելի աբսուրդ խոսվածք չէի լսել: :Bad:

----------


## Հայուհի

Այսօր մաթեմատիկա առարկային միասնական քննությունն էր, էլի հայերենի նման են սարքել, բավականին դժվար էր:
Մեր ԿԳ Նախարարությունը միանգամից գիտնականների է ուզում բուհեր ընդունել...

----------

Դարք (16.06.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

վայ, ինչքա երջանիկ եմ ես, որ մեր տարին մենակ հայերենն էր կենտրոնացված...իսկ անգլերենը մեր տարին վերջինն էր, որ կենտրոնացված չէր, ու ահավոր անկառավարելի վիճակ էր :Angry2: 
ամինաստ բարդացրել են ամեն ինչ....դիմորդներ ջան,  դիմացեք :Xeloq:

----------


## Դարք

մի քիչ գլուխ գովամ :Smile:  իմ վախտով 57.9  եմ հավաքել :Cool:  2007 թիվներ :Wink:

----------


## Zangezur

> մի քիչ գլուխ գովամ իմ վախտով 57.9  եմ հավաքել 2007 թիվներ


Նույն թվին 57.2 :Tongue:

----------


## Դարք

> Նույն թվին 57.2


Բա որտեղ ես սովորում :Wink:  մոլոդցա :Smile:

----------


## Zangezur

> ՊԱՏԳԱՄ
> 
> Լսի՛ր, որդիս, շաղգամ որպես
> Տիրոջ քո մոր խոսքը սրտանց,
> Այսօրվանից մերժում եմ քեզ
> Հայոց լեզուն հազարագանձ։
> 
> Ծախվել է նա կանխիկ փողով
> Կաբինետում վարչապետի,
> ...


chi.am

Ի դեպ, ոչ մի թեստ կազմող իրա ուղեղը հացի հետ չի կերել նման թերի թեստ կազմելու համար, որտև նախ և առաջ, եթե նման մտադրություն չլիներ վերևներից, ապա կարճ կոնկրետ «գլուխները կջարդեին», երկրորդ թեստ կազմողները հազար ու մի փաստաթղթի տակ ստորագրություն են դնում, նույնիսկ կակեբեյում ստուրագրում են, որ ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը իրանց վրայա ու պլյուս դրան լավ աշխատավարձ են ստանում կատարված աշխատանքի համար:
Իսկ մեր կրթուրյան  և գիտության նախարարությունը շատ լավ ձևերով վարկաբեկումա Հայոց լեզուն, որ մի երկրում եք տեսել, որ օտար լեզվի բալերի մակարդակը զգալի չափով բարձր լինի մայրենի լեզվի բալերի մակարդակից:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:48 ----------




> Բա որտեղ ես սովորում մոլոդցա


Ժող

----------


## Մանանա

> մի քիչ գլուխ գովամ իմ վախտով 57.9  եմ հավաքել 2007 թիվներ


վաայ, ես դեբիլ եմ???? :LOL:  ես 54 եմ հավաքել :Smile:  ու 0.1 բալով անվճարից դուրս եմ մնացել  :Shok:

----------


## Դարք

> վաայ, ես դեբիլ եմ???? ես 54 եմ հավաքել ու 0.1 բալով անվճարից դուրս եմ մնացել


թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել քեզ հետ  :Smile:

----------

Մանանա (23.06.2010)

----------


## dvgray

համալսարանների ընդունելության կարգը պետք է փոխվի ոտքից գլուխ: այն, ինչ որ կա հիմա, դա ապուշություն է:
քննությունները պետք է լինել դպրոցի ավարտական, և ոչ թե ընդունելության, ու այդ ավարտականի հիման վրա պետք է կատարվի ընդունելությունը: իսկ ավարտական քննություն պետք է լինի սովորական ընթացիկ քննություն, որտեղ հարցերը պետք է լինեն միմիայն ոււղակի անցած նյութից , այլ ոչ թե եսիմ ում տխմար տրամաբանական շղթայի արդյունք:

Հ.Գ. Հայաստանը գնալով ավելի է մխրճվում խոր կեղտի մեջ: ու սա այդ կեղտի մի, լավ երևվացող մասն է: Սովետական մեթոդերով ժամանակակից աշխարհում ՝ դա իդոտիզմ է: կատարյալ իդեոտիզմ…

----------


## yerevanci

ի սկզբանե  այս  ամենը  արվել  է,  որպեսզի  դուրս  մնացողների  թիվը  շատ  լինի  և  մյուս  տարի  ևս  դիմորդ  ունենանք,  բայց  սա  ոչ  թե  նախարարության  ձեռքի  գործն  է,  այլ  ուսումնական  հաստատությունների  ռեկտորների,  որովհետև  հիմիկվանից  արդեն  բոլորը  խառնված են  իրար,  որ  չորս  տարի  իրենց  համալսարանների  բյուջե  քիչ  փողա  մտնելու,  իսկ  նախարարությանը  դա  ձեռքա  տալիս,  այդ  փողերը  կարող  են  լվացվել  այլ  նպատակներով,  իսկ  ռեկտորները  նման քայլի  են  գնում,  որպեսզի  մյուս  տարի  ևս  թեկուզ  թիչ  քանակով,  բայց  դիմորդ  ապահովեն,  դա  էլ  իր  հետևանքներն  ունի,  արդեն  մյուս  տարի  էլ  առաջին  կուրս  կբացվի,  հետևաբար  դասախոսներն  առանց  ժամ  չեն  մնա

----------


## Արևածագ

Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է ընդունելության կարգը: Մի՞թե ամենաբարձր միվորներ հավաքածները չեն անցնում անվճար տեղերը: Թե՞ բուհը իր անվճար տեղերի համար «անցման միավոր» է նշանակում ու կարող է այնպես լինել, որ ոչ մեկն էլ անվճար չսովորի՞:

----------


## MSGM

> Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է ընդունելության կարգը: Մի՞թե ամենաբարձր միվորներ հավաքածները չեն անցնում անվճար տեղերը: Թե՞ բուհը իր անվճար տեղերի համար «անցման միավոր» է նշանակում ու կարող է այնպես լինել, որ ոչ մեկն էլ անվճար չսովորի՞:


Չէ, ամենաբարձր հավաքածներն են անցնում անվճար տեղեր (չնայած այս տարի որոշ ֆակուլտետներում անվճար տեղեր չկային):
Թեստերը իմ կարծիքով պետք է *դժվար* լինեն միջին դիմորդի համար: Բայց ոչ էնքան դժվար, որ ոչ ոք չկարողանա հարցերի մեծ մասին ճիշտ պատասխանել: Էտ թույլ ա տալիս տարբերակել ամենալավ արդյունքներ ցույց տվող դիմորդներին, մանավանդ որ կան շատ բարձր կոնկուրսով ֆակուլտետներ: Օրինակ, էրեկվա մաթեմի քննությունը տենց շատ դժվար չէր, բայց միջին դիմորդի համար պատկերացնում եմ ինչ կաշմառ ա էղել: Բայց այ հայոցի քննությունը իրոք խայտառակություն ա: Միակ քննությունը, որտեղ դիմորդի գնահատականը արհեստական նվազեցնելու ձգտումը էտքան ակնհայտ ա: Կարդում ես՝ ոնցոր փազլ լինի: Բայց ես նման թեստ կազմելու տրամաբանությունը ոչ մի ձևով չեմ հասկանում: Հիմա էլ նախարարը ասում ա մի 3 միավորով կբարձրացնենք: Բա էլ իմաստը ո՞րն էր էտքան մարդու կտրելու: Թե՞ նախատեսածից շատ կտրեցին, ձեռ չտվեց  :Dntknw: :

----------


## Հայուհի

> Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է ընդունելության կարգը: Մի՞թե ամենաբարձր միվորներ հավաքածները չեն անցնում անվճար տեղերը: Թե՞ բուհը իր անվճար տեղերի համար «անցման միավոր» է նշանակում ու կարող է այնպես լինել, որ ոչ մեկն էլ անվճար չսովորի՞:


Ստացածդ միավորները ոչ ոքի չեն հետաքրքրում... Ես մեր բաժնում միավորներով 4-րդ մարդն էի, 48,6 էի հավաքել, բայց վճարովի գցեցին, որովհետև իմ կամքին հակառակ ինձ ընդունեցին իմ նշած 2-րդ հայտով, բայց ինձնից հետո 6 մարդ , որոնց միավորները իմի համեմատ բավականին ցածր էին , անվճար են: Նշածս  բոլոր 8 հայտերի համար միավորներս անցողիկ էին, առաջինն էլ դե անվճարի էր, բայց դե իրանց ձեռնտու չէր , երևի... :Think:

----------


## Արևածագ

Վերևում նշված էր ընդունելության սովետական համակարգի մասին, իսկական սարսափը դա էր: Երբ աչքիդ առաջ մարդը սպիտակ թերթ էր հանձնում ու ընդունվում, իսկ դու մրցույթով չես անցնում, որովհետև եթե անգամ միավորներդ էլ հերիքում են, ուրեմն աշխատանքային ստաժդ չի հերիքում... Եվ իրավունք ունեիր մասնակցելու միայն մի բուհի մի ֆակուլտետի քննություններին. անցա՞ր՝ լավ է, չե՞ս անցել, մյուս փորձը միայն հաջորդ տարի:
 Աղմուկն իհարկե մեծ է հայերենի միասնական թեստերի վերաբերյալ, բոլորովին էլ սիրուն չի, որ երկու հոգի են առավելագույն միավորներ հավաքել: Բայց շարունակում եմ մնալ կարծիքին, որ թեստավորման համակարգն ամենաանաչառն է՝ գիտելիքների միջոցով բուհ ընդունվելու համար:
Եթե իսկապես լավ գիտես, շատ ես աշխատել, անհնար է, որ ցույց տվածդ արդյունքներն ավելի ցածր լինեն, քան նրանցը, ովքեր քննության առարկային միայն «հեռավոր ծանոթություն» ունեն:
* Եթե որևէ մեկդ չի ալարի, դրեք նայենք հայոց լեզվի թեստը*,( բոլորն էլ նու՞յն թեստին են պատասխանել), կամ էլ՝ վիճահարույց հարցերը:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Բայց շարունակում եմ մնալ կարծիքին, որ *թեստավորման համակարգն ամենաանաչառն է*՝ գիտելիքների միջոցով բուհ ընդունվելու համար:


Անաչառն է, դրա համար անցյալ տարի, երբ ընդունվում էիք, ընկերուհուս ընկերը մանրամասն պատմեց, թե իր հայրը ինչ ձևերով էր անգլերենի միասնական քննության թեստերը գնել :Shok:

----------


## Արևածագ

Սիրելի Հայուհի, մի քիչ պարզաբանիր, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում 


> բայց վճարովի գցեցին, որովհետև իմ կամքին հակառակ ինձ ընդունեցին իմ նշած 2-րդ հայտով, բայց ինձնից հետո 6 մարդ , որոնց միավորները իմի համեմատ բավականին ցածր էին , անվճար են: Նշածս բոլոր 8 հայտերի համար միավորներս անցողիկ էին, առաջինն էլ դե անվճարի էր, բայց դե իրանց ձեռնտու չէր , երևի...


 Միավորներդ հերիքում են անվճարին, բայց քեզ ուղարկում են վճարովիու՞մ սովորելու: Ինչու՞...

----------


## Հայուհի

> Սիրելի Հայուհի, մի քիչ պարզաբանիր, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում 
>  Միավորներդ հերիքում են անվճարին, բայց քեզ ուղարկում են վճարովիու՞մ սովորելու: Ինչու՞...


Ես առաջին հայտով նշել էի անգլերենի բաժին, միավորներս հերիքեցին, բայց գցեցին ռուսերեն բաժին, որովհետև պարզվեց, որ այդ բաժնում недобор էր, բայց քանի որ արդեն 2-րդ հայտս էր, (առաջինն անգլերենն էր), ստիպված սովորում եմ վճարովի համակարգում, չնայած ՝ զեղչված եմ :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (16.06.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես ամեն ինչը նրա համարա արվում, որպեսզի ինչքան հնարավորա շատ երեխեք կտրվեն երևի , որ բանակ գնան: Հիմիկվա քննություն հանձնողը էն ամենավատ տարիների ծնված երեխեքն են ու հլա առաջիկա մի քանի տարին սենց կլինի: Ես բոլոր բարեփոխումները կրթական մակարդակը իբր բարձրացնելու համար միայն դրա համար ա արվում, որովհետև մեկա իշխանություն ունեցողի երեխեքը կսովորեն, խելոքներն էլ կսովորեն, բայց շատ քչերը, իսկ մնացածը պարտավորված էլ ճար չունի մի տարի կամ կես տարի հետո անցնումա ծառայության:  Դե չգիտեմ սրա լավ ու վատի մասին չեմ ուզում մտածեմ, բայց որ շատ վատ կազմակերպեցին ու տենց ակնհայտ.. լավ չի, աստիճանաբար պետք է կատարվեր ես ամեն ինչը: Դրա մասին կառավարությունը պետքա շուտ մտածեր, ոչ թե մի տարվա մեջ հազար ու մի բան փորձեր փոխեր ու անունն էլ սուտի դներ բարեփոխում, թե ասա դրա բարեփոխումս որնա? 
Դրել թեսթ են կազմել, քննությունը ավարտվելա նոր են նստել քննարկամն դրել ու ամեն մեկը հայտնումա իր կարծիքը ու ուղղումներա տալիս թե մյուսի թեստի մեջ որ պահն էր սխալ: Այ քեզ բան, չէիք կարողանում մի ամիս առաջ էտ նույն քննարկումը փակ անցկացնել, որ անթերի թեսթեր լինեն երեխեքն էլ բողոքելու տեղ չունենային: Չեն էլ ջոկում ինչ ծիծաղել են երևում հանրության կողմից:

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.06.2010), Արևածագ (16.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (16.06.2010), Հայուհի (16.06.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Տարեց-տարի վատանում ա ընդունելության քննությունների վիճակը:  :Sad: 
Փաստորեն ես լավ եմ պրծել  :Jpit:  Մեր տարին վերջին տարին էր, որ նախկին՝ խելքը գլխին մեթոդներով, քննություն հանձնեցինք:

Ժո՛ղ, էդ թեսթերը ո՞ր կայքից կարող ենք քաշել

----------


## MSGM

Թեստերը armedu.am -ում կան: Չեմ կարծում, որ թեստերի որակը բանակի հետ կապ ունի: Տեղից էլ տարկետումով տեղերը էնքան քիչ են, որ սենց թե նենց մեծ մասը հեսա բանակ ա գնում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով թեստերին անցնելը առաջադիմական քայլ էր:

----------

Արևածագ (16.06.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Թեստերը armedu.am -ում կան: Չեմ կարծում, որ թեստերի որակը բանակի հետ կապ ունի: Տեղից էլ տարկետումով տեղերը էնքան քիչ են, որ սենց թե նենց մեծ մասը հեսա բանակ ա գնում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով թեստերին անցնելը առաջադիմական քայլ էր:


Որակը կապ չունի: Էտ տեղերի պակասեցումն էլ են ես տարի արել բայց: Քիչ տեղ, քիչ երեխեք կսովորեն,քչերի մեջ էլ հիմնականում աղջիկները, որովհետև դպրոցում միշտ էլ տենցա լինում, լավ սովորողները աղջիկներն են լինում իրենց պարտաճանաչության հաշվին: Տղաներն էլ ավտոմատ դուրս են մնում կոնկուրսից ու  :Bye:  Դրա մեջ վատ բան չկա, ուղղակի մի քիչ որ ավելի նրբանկատորեն անեին ու հեռվից գալով ավելի լավ կլիներ:

----------


## Դարք

> ի սկզբանե  այս  ամենը  արվել  է,  որպեսզի  դուրս  մնացողների  թիվը  շատ  լինի  և  մյուս  տարի  ևս  դիմորդ  ունենանք,  բայց  սա  ոչ  թե  նախարարության  ձեռքի  գործն  է,  այլ  ուսումնական  հաստատությունների  ռեկտորների,  որովհետև  հիմիկվանից  արդեն  բոլորը  խառնված են  իրար,  որ  չորս  տարի  իրենց  համալսարանների  բյուջե  քիչ  փողա  մտնելու,





> : Շատ բարձր է անբավարար ստացողների թիվը, ինչը հավանաբար արվել է դիտմամբ, որ հաջորդ տարի առաջի կուրս հնարավոր լինի հավաքել, քանի որ հաջորդ տարի շրջանավարտ չի լինելու:


եթե ենթադրենք որ մյուս տարի վարձավժարները չեն բարձրանա, ապա ռեկտորների կողմից այդպիսի քայլերը ամենաքիչը իմասստից զուրկ են, քանի որ այսօրվա 400000 դրամը նույն է թե մյուս տարվա 450000(r=12.5), այսիննքն եթե մյուս տարի վարձը լինի 400000 այլ ոչ 4500000-ից ավել, ապա ռեկտորներին ձեռնտու է հիմա ուսանող ընդունել, այլ ոչ մյուս տարի :Smile:  Հ.գ. եթե կան մարդիկ որոնք չհասկացան սիրով մանրամասն կբացատրեմ :Wink:

----------


## Արևածագ

> Թեստերը armedu.am -ում կան: Չեմ կարծում, որ թեստերի որակը բանակի հետ կապ ունի: Տեղից էլ տարկետումով տեղերը էնքան քիչ են, որ սենց թե նենց մեծ մասը հեսա բանակ ա գնում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով թեստերին անցնելը առաջադիմական քայլ էր:


 Նայեցի: Մեր հարգարժան ադմինիստրատորն այնտեղ էլ է «տեր ու տիրություն» անում: :Shok:  :Smile:  Եկող շաբաթ կփորձեմ թեստերին պատասխանել, այնտեղ անմիջապես պատասխանը լինելու՞ է:

----------


## MSGM

Թեստերի պատասխանները ինչքան հիշում եմ քննությունից մի 2 ժամ հետո լինում են:

----------


## Skeptic

> եթե ենթադրենք որ մյուս տարի վարձավժարները չեն բարձրանա, ապա ռեկտորների կողմից այդպիսի քայլերը ամենաքիչը իմասստից զուրկ են, քանի որ այսօրվա 400000 դրամը նույն է թե մյուս տարվա 450000(r=12.5), այսիննքն եթե մյուս տարի վարձը լինի 400000 այլ ոչ 4500000-ից ավել, ապա ռեկտորներին ձեռնտու է հիմա ուսանող ընդունել, այլ ոչ մյուս տարի Հ.գ. եթե կան մարդիկ որոնք չհասկացան սիրով մանրամասն կբացատրեմ


Դու էլ ե՞ս Ժողից:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> եթե ենթադրենք որ մյուս տարի վարձավժարները չեն բարձրանա, ապա ռեկտորների կողմից այդպիսի քայլերը ամենաքիչը իմասստից զուրկ են, քանի որ այսօրվա 400000 դրամը նույն է թե մյուս տարվա 450000(r=12.5), այսիննքն եթե մյուս տարի վարձը լինի 400000 այլ ոչ 4500000-ից ավել, ապա ռեկտորներին ձեռնտու է հիմա ուսանող ընդունել, այլ ոչ մյուս տարի Հ.գ. եթե կան մարդիկ որոնք չհասկացան սիրով մանրամասն կբացատրեմ


Խնդիրը առաջին կուրս ունենալը կամ չունենալն ա: Եթե առաջի կուրս չլինի, օրինակ, որոշ ամբիոններ պարապության են մատնվելու:

----------

Դարք (16.06.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Դու էլ ե՞ս Ժողից:


 :Think:  :Huh:  :Nono:

----------


## yerevanci

Մի  շատ  լավ  նորություն  դիմորդներին,  մինչև  հունիսի  20-ը  կարող  եք  դիմել  նաև  Մոսկվայի  ու  Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգի  բուհեր,  իսկ  ընդունված  տղաները  կօգտվեն  տարեկետման  իրավունքից:  Ընդունելության  կարգին  ավելի  լավ  ծանոթանալու  համար  այցելեք  http://edu.am/index.php?id=-3774&top...menu2=9&arch=0

----------

